# I LOVE LURE haul with a picture!



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 2, 2006)

I ended up getting..


----------



## more_please (Jun 2, 2006)

nice haul and helpful pic


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks so much for the pic!! would you mind posting a swatch of maidenchant and stroke of lust?
 pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_thanks so much for the pic!! would you mind posting a swatch of maidenchant and stroke of lust?
 pretty please with sugar on top?_

 
Sure, here you go...


----------



## kimmy (Jun 2, 2006)

love it! i didn't even LOOK at stroke of lust...i need to go back, that swatch is gorgeous!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_love it! i didn't even LOOK at stroke of lust...i need to go back, that swatch is gorgeous!_

 
Oh my gosh, Stroke of Lust is beautiful.. I would have never picked it up either, but when the ma put it on me.. i was in love!!


----------



## divaster (Jun 2, 2006)

I LOVE Stroke of Lust. I wasn't even sure about it when I bought it, but when I put it on, it's awesome! I think I'm going to need a backup.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 2, 2006)

nice haul.


----------



## gwenivypage (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow, that's a really great haul!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Thanks for the pics, they're really helpful.


----------



## Quiana (Jun 2, 2006)

Great Haul!!


----------

